# Not Starting 93HB 2.4L Manual trans 4x4 KC



## 4X4 (Nov 2, 2010)

Okay The other day I tried starting my truck and the starter was sluggish. Then it eventually just stopped working.. No clicks or anything. 

All the electrical works, Lights come on, volts are over 13. I even tried jumping it to see if it had low amps.

I recently replaced the battery, and in fact the starter was replaced just before I bought the truck. I've pushed the Clutch all the way in, and even tried the Interlock switch. I know the interlock works because I used it maybe a day before. So that eliminates the Clutch switch.

I've also got an alternator on it's way, to be replaced.

I pulled the starter and had it tested, It did test out good. He tried 6 times to make sure.

I'm pretty sure it's not in the ignition coil or the distributor, Because I can Pop the clutch and it starts. ( it's a Manual ) and runs fine. So I'm thinking it's either the relay's or the Ignition switch. 

The auto parts store wanted 30 - 40 for both relay's and almost 200 for the Ignition switch .. I wasn't too happy about that lol. So I went on Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market and I found one on the west coast for $52 shipped. I hope that fixes it.. If not then I'll replace the relays. It needs a new lock cylinder anyways the keys are worn.

Does anyone else have anything to add that I may have missed or overlooked? I'll post pix of what I've done.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's probably the relay. It's a fairly common failure on HB's.


----------



## 4X4 (Nov 2, 2010)

Which relay?? There are two, the ignition relay, and the Starter cutoff relay!

Thanks for your answer. I already ordered the ignition switch, and I don't know if they have a return policy, but I needed a new key anyways.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The "interlock relay."


----------



## 4X4 (Nov 2, 2010)

Where's that located?

Is it called anything else?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

You said you checked the battery, starter, etc. and they all checked good.
But the kicker here is that you said the starter was "sluggish".
How about the cable ends and connections themselves?
Turn the headlights on, turn everything on, then try to crank it over.
If the headlights go practically dead, I'd guess you've got a problem at the cable ends themselves.
I wouldn't think the problem would be in the ignition switch (but you said you needed new keys anyways...why not) because that applies power to the starter solenoid to kick the starter over. It doesn't "connect the battery to the starter" (i.e. it doesn't carry all the power to the starter itself).
Can you post a pic of the cable ends at the battery?


----------



## 4X4 (Nov 2, 2010)

Pictures by sccopple - Photobucket All the pix I've taken so far, there are some of all the connections. If you need better let me know.

I was two days from starting an alternator swap, I'm taking pix on of that as I go along.. As with video too. Here's the link to the Thread http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/165093-alternator-upgrage.html if you're interested. It's a 120 amp Chevy 1 Wire swap.

But since I was already taking the alternator out So I figured I would take the starter out as well to eliminate that as a possibility. Now the ends at the Starter were dirty on the outside, but where they contacted they were nice and shiny! The wires connected to the battery terminals are coated in electrical grease to help with connectivity. All the connections were tight, and took a bit of something to get them loose.I do plan to wire brush the connections on the starter when I reinstall it tomorrow as well as grease them.

I feel kinda Stupid as I was going to get the Relay that I've determined to be the one I need ( bright blue and right behind the Battery ) and decided not to because I couldn't return it if it wasn't the problem. Now it looks like I should have gotten it and saved some money lol. Either way at least I'll have a new ignition. But I'll have to get the doors re-keyed lol.

Btw Thanks for that link in your signature?? It's become quite useful with other things.. Doesn't got back to 93 but everything seems to be in order!

please check the pictures and let me know if anything else comes to mind.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Just from the pictures, those battery cable ends look like a$$...but it could be the light reflections also. Wouldn't hurt to get some new cables. If that negative cable is the type where you strip off a bit of cable then clamp it down to the 'post end', then I'd get rid of that thing, or at least clean the heck out of it.

Curious...why do you have to get the doors rekeyed if you're changing out the ignition keys?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

most of the time when the relay goes, it will click when you turn the key. Check the batt cables, are they hard? if so, you have corrosion that is under the outer sheating.. could try baking soda & water to clean it


----------

